# Looking for BIG Gar



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I have recently purchased a kayak. I want to go for a sleigh ride behind a big gar. Any ideas on where to go to catch some?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Trinity River around Liberty Texas


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

where are you located? I have seen some big ones on the San Jacinto river. Down stream from the bannana Bend. I think its call Rio villa. Not sure in front of that neighberhood. I have also seem some very large one on a small creek in Laporte. I think its called Ceder Bayou. It runs next to the Golf course. And Empties out into Galveston bay near Garfield street. Those would be my two guesses if you wanted some big alligator gars..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Colo river by selkirk

lower Bernard river , near churchill bridge

deff. Trinity river near Bell's camp ...town of Trinity

all are best,,,, in spring,,,, at night,,,, with a bow


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

wakeupluis said:


> where are you located? I have seen some big ones on the San Jacinto river. Down stream from the bannana Bend. I think its call Rio villa. Not sure in front of that neighberhood. I have also seem some very large one on a small creek in Laporte. I think its called Ceder Bayou. It runs next to the Golf course. And Empties out into Galveston bay near Garfield street. Those would be my two guesses if you wanted some big alligator gars..


I live in old La Porte. I have been looking at that little Bayou for awhile and the one that runs through Shoreachres also.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

redduck said:


> Trinity River around Liberty Texas


They have some big ones in the Trinity. We fished an overnight w/ balloons & fresh caught shad. Never landed one but had them stripping drag on a Jigmaster/accurate conversion & a TLD 15.

There are plenty in Upper Dickinson Bayou, you can put in at the Hwy 3 boat ramp and paddle west. Plenty of catfish to keep you busy while your waiting.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

well that little bayou holds some big ones! We have caught many of them when we were younger. You can walk that nature trail and check them out. We used to fish for them right under the small bridge on business 146.. You can see some big ones rolling there early evenings. The bayou in Shoreacres has some too. But I think there are more spotted or longnose.. I dont know what kind they are..but most of them are a bit smaller.. at least what I have seen.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

the trinity river up around romayor or rye as well as around liberty. be carefull of the currents of the trinity in a yak, though...


rbt2


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I know we ran across one (by accident) behind Nassau Bay in Nassau Bay Cove a few weeks ago. This dang thing was at *LEAST* 4' long and probably closer to 5' since we only saw it's body rolling. It was within 10' of us while we were swimming in the cove...so...needless to say that ended our swimming adventure that day!!


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I seen a few in the brazos rolling this past weekend, caught a few last year too...


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Some huge ones in Moses Lake around the deep hole.


----------



## hydestik (Jul 2, 2007)

Trinity River below the Dam. a friend shot one over 100 lbs with bow and arrow


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*san rayburn*

is where this one was bowed
Wes


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

So what exactly do you do with a gar after you have shot him twice with a Box?

Are they good to eat?


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*yes...*



bradc said:


> So what exactly do you do with a gar after you have shot him twice with a Box?
> 
> Are they good to eat?


Yes they are good to eat, stewed in a tomato sauce served over rice.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

gah thats pretty kick arse. Dont know if i would bring that slimy thing in my boat though ha


----------

